# Tips for New Tomb Kings Player.



## brother william (Jan 22, 2009)

G'day guys. 

I have recently started Tomb Kings and was after some basic ideas in the way of tactics to run in my first game. So far i have a battlion box with my next purchases being a Tomb King on foot, a Tomb King/prince in chariot and two liche priests. I also want to buy another box of skeles before my first game. 

I really want to focus on a heavy magic army with some shooting capability.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Depends on how big you're gonna make your army. But first and foremost, I'd get another box of chariots to get the most out of them and the chariot mounted king. Beyond that it's hard to say. The new Tomb Kings have a lot of shooty and magical goodness so you have a good number of choices. For magic, I'd throw in a Hierotitan and/or Casket of Souls to boost your magic and add some more offensive magic. You might also want to think about taking your King as Arkhan the Black or perhaps a Liche as Khatep as they are the two magic heavy-hitters of the TK.

As to the shooting aspect, first keep your archers in smaller units, preferably two rows each. And don't forget that chariots have bows too. I've seen a few new TK players forgetting that they can shoot as well. I've also found Screaming Skull Catapults useful for bringing pain on big infantry boxes or closely clustered groups of troops as they inflict damage and cause Panic Tests (with -1 Ld modifier if upgraded with Skulls of the Foe). Ushabti with great bows and Necrolith Colossus with a Bow of the Desert would good for both shooting in the early turns and keeping enemy infantry from your more numerous archers in later turns.


----------



## brother william (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the help man : D have some Rep


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

Remember that you take no penalty to shooting, so try to position your archers in a spot where they will always be just under 24" from the enemy. Move backwards if needed (but not a march) and you will ignore the move penalty


----------



## brother william (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys .


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

If you're going to take either type of Sphinx, remember that every player who can field a cannon will be looking to blast your new model to hell.

Oh, and you don't like PG in CC. My LGS manager found that out when he tried to show off his new TK army.

And Teclis still rapes you silly.

Much love from the HE


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I've only played TK once (ever!!) but that was a few weeks ago with my WE. I found out several things... TK armies laugh at WE in the shooting phase, especially when you have lots of cover and skirmishers all over, but that being overly aggressive will kill you.
He also played a war sphinx... which got a six dice amber spear to the face turn 1 (doing 5W, a couple units of glade guard took the last)... big things are nasty, but there is always a way to counter them.

Stay at as long a range as you can get with your shooting and make sure that any chariots get the charge: my opponent advanced far too close and I just declared a couple of units of dryads charging them... sure it was long range and I needed to roll high, but 2 units charging meant it was more likely, and having caught them I easily smashed through them in a turn, pretty much winning me the game.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

It seems that as with VC, power charges are better than Attrition combats.

TK will want to avoid direct fighting with the likes of WoC and other 'intense' CC units.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

The new sphynxes and necro-S's are great, but don't make the common monster mistake; tossing them out there rambo style. Many big units can handle them, and by ranks or horde attacks, will win combat res. You'll need to use them with finesse and striking from flanks/ supported by chariots.

Only the HPA and hydra can really run around solo, and even then, have to do well.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't forget about the Varghulf. That's also highly independant.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

... I run my ogre slavegiant around solo, but then that's so then when it inevitable dies it doesn't fall on anything of mine (funniest death was after fighting a EotG for 4 rounds and doing no damage... then dying, falling over and killing the skink priest).
As for the TK monsters- they're great, but still easily countered by cannons and won't take down big blocks of infantry by themselves.


----------

